# Alternate news site



## Nickhead (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure if, or where i could if okay, so im planting it here.

Mods feel free to do what you like with this post:

I met my wife in a chat room, on a conspiracy site.

Many things happened, so I created my own.

Non registered and the opposite are allowed.

You may post whatever you like,

We simply ask that one does not make an ass out of themselves.

Its a free speech forum to summarize.

EITP Main Forum


----------

